# Receptacle under water but does not trip



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

If it's not a GFI, it won't trip unless shorted. That's why there are GFI's.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

joebanana said:


> If it's not a GFI, it won't trip unless shorted. That's why there are GFI's.


Thanks, I'll have him install the GFI and get it out of the Basin.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

3DDesign said:


> Thanks, I'll have him install the GFI and get it out of the Basin.


Make sure to tell them to turn off the breaker BEFORE reaching for it.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Installing a GFI will flood his basement when it trips. Move the receptacle up to higher ground.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's _distilled _water?

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CSer is right, if there aren't enough minerals in the water to cause a short it won't trip the breaker.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> CSer is right, if there aren't enough minerals in the water to cause a short it won't trip the breaker.


Even a blind squirrel can find a nut every once in a while. :smile:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The super clean water will not trip the breaker very fast unless it is dirty water or salt water then ya it will trip but not always the case but if you see water boiling near the submerged receptale that is first clue to not touch it.

turn off the source and move the receptale to higher spot and check with your local code about GFCI requirement for sump pump. ( some states say no GFCI on sump pump )


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If the basin is a plastic tub a gfci may not trip either if the gfci doesn't have an equipment grounding conductor.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's help so far. 
How about eliminating the outlet and use a watertight splice like an underground heat shrink with no GFCI?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

3DDesign said:


> Thanks for everyone's help so far.
> How about eliminating the outlet and use a watertight splice like an underground heat shrink with no GFCI?


It could work but I do not know if you do make that modfication to the corded end can void the warranty on the sump pump.

Unless it came with super long cord that should clear up that issue.

Sewage pump ya it common to do that but sump pump that depending on how it set up and how deep the pit is.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

add a float switch connected to an alarm

set it above the sump pumps float switch 
buy below where the receptacle outlet is

badda boom


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

3DDesign said:


> Thanks for everyone's help so far.
> How about eliminating the outlet and use a watertight splice like an underground heat shrink with no GFCI?


Never a good idea.

Why would you want to do that?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Add minerals to the area so that any future water will become a conductor and breaker will short out and trip. Then put an alarm onto the circuit so that it alarms when the circuit is opened using the same circuit to hold a coil on a contractor normally closed for the alarm initiation. Be prepared to swap out that circuit breaker on a regular basis however due to short circuit events and breakers don't get along so well together.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

lighterup said:


> add a float switch connected to an alarm
> 
> set it above the sump pumps float switch
> buy below where the receptacle outlet is
> ...


This simple step is a big help... 

I'd GFCI the sump pump unless the motor trips the GFCI. 

You could put that float (high alarm) ahead of a deadface GFCI on the same circuit, or on a different circuit, so that if the GFCI trips or the circuit otherwise trips you don't lose your alarm. 

You could put power monitor (nothing more than a simple relay) on the pump circuit on the load side of the GFCI protection so that if something trips you get an alarm before there's a crisis.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

splatz said:


> This simple step is a big help...
> 
> I'd GFCI the sump pump unless the motor trips the GFCI.
> 
> ...


with regard to the alarm I would run some 12-2 
from a cord & plug connected alarm (low voltage to the float switch)
so gfci isn't even required.

The alarm could be in the house or garage somewhere. Their loud
he'll hear it.


----------

